# Dangers of offshore kayak fishing?



## ctgalloway21

So far I went out once and got about 200 yards off the beach. I want to venture out 1/2 mile or 1 mile to try to get some bigger fish. What dangers are there in doing this?

I will have a VHF Radio
I will have my pfd on at all times
I will bring adequate food and water
I will have proper sun protection
I will have my kayak attached to myself with a rope

Is there ever any way that I cannot paddle back in due to current, etc? How can I plan for this ahead of time? 

Some of you pros enlighten me on some problems I may encounter the farther out I go.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Good questions. I am curious to know the answers you get. I am looking to get into kayak fishing myself. O*D*W


----------



## bimini

*Safety*

Don't go alone. Nuff said.


----------



## Flatspro

bimini said:


> Don't go alone. Nuff said.


Exactly!!! You can have all the safety stuff in the world but being out there with someone else is invaluable!


----------



## sniperpeeps

May add a PLB to that list


----------



## Randy M

Something I have wondered, has anyone ever heard of getting seasick in a Yak? I've not heard that yet. I know (from personal experience) that you can get so seasick in a boat that you can't function, that would not be good in a Yak.


----------



## rfh21

I'm taking my first Gulf trip this weekend with a partner of course. I know my prep has been to minimize my gear to assure I can grab everything easily and if I happen to tumble less to recover. Of course have a PFD, sunscreen, water and food. I'll have my cell phone fully charged in a water proof box safely stored (always do this) to act as a GPS and emergency contact if needed for either. Also a quick way to get away from any fish you don't want in your boat with you. No one wants a shark in their lap so having a knife to cut the line if its of any size is a good idea. And while I've been in rough conditions inshore I made sure the surf was going to be light until I'm comfortable with surf launch and landing. 

So aside from a buddy I think planning and knowing when to call it are going to be the biggest assets. If you aren't comfortable don't go. There will always be another day to try if you stay safe. I'll report back if I feel I was lacking anything or found things to look out for. I'm just planning my first time but the guys on here are vets.


----------



## dvldocz

LEASHES!!! on all your gear that is not secure. Never know when you are going to dump the yak. Could be an expensive trip. +1 to everything everyone else has said. When you are coming back in and if the surf is rough I usually will jump out before the breakers and swim the yak in to prevent dumping it in the surf. i may or may not have done that a few times and been whacked in the head by the yak. Good luck and have a great time. There is nothing like it. As far as getting sea sick...it does happen. I have a buddy that has gotten sea sick in the yak. There are over the counter motion sickness pills that are no drowsy that you can get. I think they are Meclizine or compizine(sp). If you get sea sick you might want to look into those.


----------



## LITECATCH

A real danger is getting run over by a boat! It can be really hard to see you guys once the afternoon chop starts from the west. A little spray and glare on the wind shield and it can be VERY hard to see you guys out there. I have seen a few (very few) with a flag sticking up. I can see that pretty good. To the guy that almost got run over, what i was shouting at you as i went by was "I CAN'T SEE YOU WITHOUT A FLAG! GET A DANG FLAG BEFORE WE READ ABOUT YOU IN THE PAPER!!!!


----------



## Yakavelli

If you're launching somewhere away from a pier, like Pickens or Perdido, make sure you look back and find a landmark near where you're parked. Sucks paddling back to the beach to find that you are half a mile away from where your truck is.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Yakavelli said:


> If you're launching somewhere away from a pier, like Pickens or Perdido, make sure you look back and find a landmark near where you're parked. Sucks paddling back to the beach to find that you are half a mile away from where your truck is.


Thats true especially if paddling. 
Its easy to let the wind pushbu out way to far.


----------



## skinn30a

Make sure you've got a pair of bolt cutters with you or something else that you can shear a hook with. Hook in hand = no locomotion.


----------



## hjorgan

*x2 on the run over danger*

Also if you have to cross a channel look out for boats. I almost ran over a yakker who was in mid-channel at dusk, dark clothing, no flag. And a dark-green yak.

And, there was 500 feet of shallow water they could have been paddling in with no danger.



LITECATCH said:


> A real danger is getting run over by a boat! It can be really hard to see you guys once the afternoon chop starts from the west. A little spray and glare on the wind shield and it can be VERY hard to see you guys out there. I have seen a few (very few) with a flag sticking up. I can see that pretty good. To the guy that almost got run over, what i was shouting at you as i went by was "I CAN'T SEE YOU WITHOUT A FLAG! GET A DANG FLAG BEFORE WE READ ABOUT YOU IN THE PAPER!!!!


----------



## baldona523

Use frozen waterbottles for ice and not real ice, that way if you ever need the water to drink you have it. 

I have a somewhat waterproof case for my phone I use that I then put in my dry bag. Plenty of service out to 5+ miles and I won't be anywhere close to that far out. Waterproof VHF is good but I'd much rather use my phone.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Watch out for dolphins. They aren't the cute friendly creatures the liberal media portrays them as....they are dicks!

oh, and get yourself a rape whistle. Good for getting peoples attention if needed.


----------



## Realtor

I almost hit a guy 2 weeks ago, 2 miles out the pass going from West to East crossing the pass. Didnt see him until the last second. He was at the bottom of the wave until I was on top of him.... he acted pissed, he looked winded and beat pretty good, I offerred a ride in and he gladly accepted.....

I would not suggest going out more than a mile at most. You have to get back, wind and current can be a bitch..... PLEASE get one of those orange bicycle flags if your going to go out there......


----------



## oxbeast1210

Which flag color do you guys thinknis most visible onthe water?


----------



## johnboatjosh

hjorgan said:


> Also if you have to cross a channel look out for boats. I almost ran over a yakker who was in mid-channel at dusk, dark clothing, no flag. And a dark-green yak.
> 
> And, there was 500 feet of shallow water they could have been paddling in with no danger.


 
The danger of being run over is very real. A couple of weekends ago we saw a guy outside of the pass at Destin catching bait from a yak. He may be the stupidest person I've encountered on the water in a long time. That is like having a death wish. I've seen guys out in the gulf in yaks before that were almost impossible to see b/c of yak color, rolling swells, etc. Be safe and make sure you can be seen. Also, catch some fish!!:thumbup:


----------



## PAWGhunter

I have a neon red flag that I deploy when near boat traffic. I've been told its visible from good distance


----------



## Rhenium

Hell I went out with a friend of mine in his boston whaler and was almost killed. Guy driving the boat was turned around not paying attention. He could of killed us. Luckily we made it out ok and his waves pushed us away from him at the last second. We blew the air horn and whistle but the guy must of been deaf because he didnt see us until we were already behind him. Had no clue he had clipped the stern until after he passed by us. Crazy thing is I had my first black tip shark on the line and it was 6ft. First time experience in Pensacola Bay. Funny thing is my friends jumped in the water right before he clipped us. They had no clue I had a six ft shark on the line at the time until they were already back on the boat. I pulled it up as the guy in the other boat circled back around to see if we were ok.


----------



## JD7.62

Have a healthy respect for the water, but dont let it scare you either. Make smart choices and pay attention to your surroundings. Kayaks are remarkably stable and efficient. I was out in some nasty three to four foot slop this AM and while not fun, I would have rather been in my kayak in that then a smaller CC boat.

Know your limits. If you go out on a north wind, its going to be much more difficult coming back in. Turn around before you get too tired. There really is nothing else that I can add that hasnt already been said.

Good luck and go fishing.


----------



## Ginzu

Besides adding a flag to your list, give someone a float plan of where you are launching and your destination. That way someone has a general vicinity of your location if you don't come back by a decent time. But like some folks have said, try not to go out alone. Bring a buddy. Knowing your limitations is another important item. Don't try to make a 3 mile trek if it's your first time in the gulf and you aren't used to that kind of distance. Gradually work your way up.


----------



## Robin

All the above,and,a paddle leash.You can't swim fast enough when you accidentilly drop it or flip.

Robin


----------



## Snagged Line

Seems like an Anchor and a strobe light would be a good idea. At least you could Stay Put and rest or wait to be found if you were unable to move for whatever reason....


----------



## baldona523

These boat stories really make me mad. Yes a flag is a good idea, but having a bright colored yak is better. I am not sure how someone is going to see a 1 sqft flag 5 ft up when they can't see a 12 plus foot yak. I think a bright colored yak makes a lot of sense offshore.

I've fished and drove plenty of big boats, if you can't see a neon colored 12+ ft yak you need to slow down, put the beer away, take the dip out, and pay attention. Most yakkers don't go out if there are waves bigger than 3ft, that leaves plenty of visibility time for boats.

As a kayaker, yeah you can go anywhere but it is like walking across the street. Just because you do everything right does not mean you don't have to watch out for the other idiots out there not paying attention.

Pay attention to winds and if they are going to change direction. Fishing a south wind may mean bigger near shore swells but if anything happens you'll be blown towards shore. Be careful that the winds may change, it sucks being 2 miles out and the wind changes or picks up to blowing from the north and having to fight it all the way in.


----------



## Yakavelli

baldona523 said:


> These boat stories really make me mad. Yes a flag is a good idea, but having a bright colored yak is better. I am not sure how someone is going to see a 1 sqft flag 5 ft up when they can't see a 12 plus foot yak. I think a bright colored yak makes a lot of sense offshore.
> 
> I've fished and drove plenty of big boats, if you can't see a neon colored 12+ ft yak you need to slow down, put the beer away, take the dip out, and pay attention. Most yakkers don't go out if there are waves bigger than 3ft, that leaves plenty of visibility time for boats.
> 
> As a kayaker, yeah you can go anywhere but it is like walking across the street. Just because you do everything right does not mean you don't have to watch out for the other idiots out there not paying attention.
> 
> Pay attention to winds and if they are going to change direction. Fishing a south wind may mean bigger near shore swells but if anything happens you'll be blown towards shore. Be careful that the winds may change, it sucks being 2 miles out and the wind changes or picks up to blowing from the north and having to fight it all the way in.


I hear ya! When I'm driving a boat, my eyes are fixed on the water in front of me...period. Never know when there will be a floating log or whatever, that you might have to avoid. No excuse for not seeing a kayak (in kayakable seas) before getting too close...even a dark one.


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)



JD7.62 said:


> Have a healthy respect for the water, but dont let it scare you either. Make smart choices and pay attention to your surroundings. Kayaks are remarkably stable and efficient. I was out in some nasty three to four foot slop this AM and while not fun, I would have rather been in my kayak in that then a smaller CC boat.
> 
> Know your limits. If you go out on a north wind, its going to be much more difficult coming back in. Turn around before you get too tired. There really is nothing else that I can add that hasnt already been said.
> 
> Good luck and go fishing.


I agree with jd. Kayaks are very stable and handle rough seas pretty good. I was watching a sailboat yesterday get tossed around and i was thinking to my self man it would suck to be on that boat. So i just trolled right past it lol. Float plan. Vhf radio. All safety equipment including wearing ur pfd at all times is a great idea. Do not go out alone! There are tons of people on here just waiting for a buddy to fish with. Just post when and where u wanna go and im sure some one will wanna go. Also pay attention the the weather. I also check the surf reports, the wind, and even the radar. Leash everything! As for you boaters, put the beer down and pay attention! There is no reason you should come anywhere close to a kayaker unless its dark and they dont have a light. Also always remember the surf can really hurt you or even kill you. A chest high wave could easily dump you kayak on top of you and break ur neck, so dont try to be a badass. Also a small storm can change the seas from 1 foot to 5 foot in a instant! Be safe and tight lines!


----------



## LITECATCH

You would be surprised how hard it is to see a dark green kayak in the glare in tight swells. The flag i can see a half a mile away. Sure in a tower you would be able to see the dark green kayak much better but in an express fish you are low on the water looking through a windshield. Just get the damn flag!


----------



## whome

LITECATCH said:


> You would be surprised how hard it is to see a dark green kayak in the glare in tight swells. The flag i can see a half a mile away. Sure in a tower you would be able to see the dark green kayak much better but in an express fish you are low on the water looking through a windshield. Just get the damn flag!


Someones going to learn the hard way...I've had the same experience of not seeing them until I'm up on them...but hey...whatever right?


----------



## AndyS

baldona523 said:


> These boat stories really make me mad. Yes a flag is a good idea, but having a bright colored yak is better. I am not sure how someone is going to see a 1 sqft flag 5 ft up when they can't see a 12 plus foot yak. I think a bright colored yak makes a lot of sense offshore.
> 
> I've fished and drove plenty of big boats, if you can't see a neon colored 12+ ft yak you need to slow down, put the beer away, take the dip out, and pay attention. Most yakkers don't go out if there are waves bigger than 3ft, that leaves plenty of visibility time for boats.
> 
> As a kayaker, yeah you can go anywhere but it is like walking across the street. Just because you do everything right does not mean you don't have to watch out for the other idiots out there not paying attention.
> 
> ...


Well, i wasn't going to say it ... but yeah, I was thinking some of those things while reading certain comments on this thread. Lots of other stuff in the water besides yaks.

But yeah - flag & bright colors good idea. Gotta protect yourself from _whoever_ might be driving a boat out there. However, having a bit of boating experience myself, seems to me if conditions are such that .... ok, never mind, not gonna go there :no

Fortunately not too many boats off NB. 

Where do you get one of those bike flags anyway? I looked at wally-world & didn't see any. Last time out I tied a big dive flag to the top of an old 8' rod (not that dive flags are always seen or respected in my experience)


----------



## LITECATCH

What part of DARK GREEN do you not get?


----------



## flappininthebreeze

*Flagging a yak*

+1 on this. Especially gray and dark colored yaks and especially around the pass. Hard to see ya. Anything you can do to raise your visibility. Radar doesn't even pick you up most times. 



LITECATCH said:


> A real danger is getting run over by a boat! It can be really hard to see you guys once the afternoon chop starts from the west. A little spray and glare on the wind shield and it can be VERY hard to see you guys out there. I have seen a few (very few) with a flag sticking up. I can see that pretty good. To the guy that almost got run over, what i was shouting at you as i went by was "I CAN'T SEE YOU WITHOUT A FLAG! GET A DANG FLAG BEFORE WE READ ABOUT YOU IN THE PAPER!!!!


----------



## AndyS

flappininthebreeze said:


> +1 on this. Especially gray and dark colored yaks and especially around the pass. Hard to see ya. Anything you can do to raise your visibility. Radar doesn't even pick you up most times.


I don't think I'd take my yak out around Destin pass .... don't know too much about Pcola.


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)



Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> LITECATCH said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would be surprised how hard it is to see a dark green kayak in the glare in tight swells. The flag i can see a half a mile away. Sure in a tower you would be able to see the dark green kayak much better but in an express fish you are low on the water looking through a windshield. Just get the damn flag!
> 
> 
> 
> Someones going to learn the hard way...I\'ve had the same experience of not seeing them until I\'m up on them...but hey...whatever right?
Click to expand...

Yea i agree a bright colored kayak and a flag is the best bet. But at the same time if you are in a area where kayaks or other small craft might be just slow down. There is gonna start being more and more kayakers out there and if you hit one it will be your fault most likely. Its same thing as a motorcylce on the road in bad weather. If its hard to see far ahead slow down please. We all have to share the ocean!


----------



## AndyS

Another kayaking danger:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=StIKzIm2tEE


----------



## baldona523

LITECATCH said:


> What part of DARK GREEN do you not get?


No one is disagreeing with you here. I agree bright colors are much better and it is not smart to go off shore in a dark colored yak. I agree Kayakers should do all they can to help others see them. I never go offshore in anything rougher than 1-2s, if you can't see me in my 14 ft Neon yellow yak that is not my fault.

At the same time, the ocean is not yours or any other boaters more so than it is a kayaker's or swimmer's. Have you heard of cobia fishing? When I can see a 3 ft long cobia 15 ft down and a 100 yards away, there is no excuse for anyone to run a kayak over. If you are going so fast you can't see a 14 ft long object no matter what color it is, you need to slow down or figure out a better way to pay attention.

To the comment about the radar, I hope that is a joke. If you are only watching your radar within 2 miles of the beach which is normal kayak distance than you are asking to hit something. I have seen swimmers and divers all the time almost a half mile off the beach, boats travel closer to shore than that all the time. I certainly hope you are not driving within 2 miles of the beach solely by your radar.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Safety Flag
http://www.austinkayak.com/products/517/Kayak-Safety-Flag.html


----------



## LITECATCH

I never mentioned anything about radar. I guess i am just not used to seeing (or not seeing) a kayak 3 miles off of the beach at my blinding cruise speed of 17 knots. Oh and i do know a thing or 2 about cobia fishing. 15 feet down 100 yards away,,,,,,wow you must win every tournament on the coast.


----------



## MrFish

> When I can see a 3 ft long cobia 15 ft down and a 100 yards away


Gotta see this. What are you? Part osprey?


----------



## Realtor

This CRACKS ME UP! Really, come on fellas, go ride your Yak down the middle of I-10. Do you not think it is “wise” to prepare yourself to be seen in the middle of the Pass? Come on, it’s a shipping channel, NOT a Kayak zone…….. Please, use your heads, make yourself visible…. 

Stop passing the buck, with all the “slow down” crap, “It’s like riding a motorcycle” crap, take your personal safety as YOUR responsibility make yourself as VISIABLE as possible and use your friggin heads. DON’T be 1-2-3 or more miles out in the GULF! Please.

Radar will NOT pick you up mixed in with sea clutter...... Good luck if you need a ride back in, wave me down.


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)



Realtor said:


> This CRACKS ME UP! Really, come on fellas, go ride your Yak down the middle of I-10. Do you not think it is “wise” to prepare yourself to be seen in the middle of the Pass? Come on, it’s a shipping channel, NOT a Kayak zone…….. Please, use your heads, make yourself visible….
> 
> Stop passing the buck, with all the “slow down” crap, “It’s like riding a motorcycle” crap, take your personal safety as YOUR responsibility make yourself as VISIABLE as possible and use your friggin heads. DON’T be 1-2-3 or more miles out in the GULF! Please.
> 
> Radar will NOT pick you up mixed in with sea clutter...... Good luck if you need a ride back in, wave me down.


Most people use there heads and try to make themselves as visiable as possiable with flags and/or brightly colored kayaks. Most know that if its really rough and there is alot of boat traffic not to cross the pass. But there are idiots everywhere no matter what they are in a boat or in kayak. We have just as much right to go 3 miles out as anyone in a boat. Yea i know i take more risk of going out in kayak that far but we also catch more fish in our yaks most of the time. Just think of how many sails,bft, mahi have been caught in kayaks within 3 miles from the beach in yaks. Thats why most of us go off of navarre beach cuz it is in between both pass which means most boaters dont want to travel that far to fish. Less boats, less danger and less pressure= more fish for us!!!! All im asking is just slow down and pay attention cuz we our out there and we arent going anywhere! Also if you see us in the gulf and we are paddling dont get close to us to check us out please most of the time we are trolling and it pisses us off just like it would if a boat did that to you while u were fishing.


----------



## Realtor

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)
> 
> 
> 
> Most people use there heads and try to make themselves as visiable as possiable with flags and/or brightly colored kayaks. Most know that if its really rough and there is alot of boat traffic not to cross the pass. But there are idiots everywhere no matter what they are in a boat or in kayak. We have just as much right to go 3 miles out as anyone in a boat. Yea i know i take more risk of going out in kayak that far but we also catch more fish in our yaks most of the time. Just think of how many sails,bft, mahi have been caught in kayaks within 3 miles from the beach in yaks. Thats why most of us go off of navarre beach cuz it is in between both pass which means most boaters dont want to travel that far to fish. Less boats, less danger and less pressure= more fish for us!!!! All im asking is just slow down and pay attention cuz we our out there and we arent going anywhere! Also if you see us in the gulf and we are paddling dont get close to us to check us out please most of the time we are trolling and it pisses us off just like it would if a boat did that to you while u were fishing.


Really, this is your point? "you’re not going anywhere"? Did I miss someone saying you don't belong or something like that? 

Sure, you have the "right" to go out three plus miles, You also have the "right" to be stupid and die.

why are you doing the old worn out thing of "us vs. them"? 

More power to you if you want to go out there, go for it. what would happen if you were out there in a yak, cut yourself and realize "oh shit" I have to paddle 3 miles to the beach. My point is, and is only it’s not very SAFE to go out that far in a yak. nothing more, nothing less, so don’t try and start a pissin match. Common sense will prevail every time. It’s only a “matter of time”

The title of the thread is “*Dangers of offshore kayak fishing?”*


----------



## bigrick

I have no problem with kayakers being out there, I'd love to try it sometime. I just HIGHLY reccomend putting up a big flag if the seas are anything over a foot. Seem like a lot of the boaters on here including me have had close calls with yakers. I know a little seaspray on my windshield makes seeing things clearly pretty hard as it is. But boaters should also be aware that kayakers are going to be up to 3 or so miles out and be cautious about them. I only fish that close to shore when it cobia season and am up in a tower making seeing a yaker easy. But just running in and out of the pass I'm looking for boats not small yaks. The problem is how low you are to the water, you get in the through of a wave over a foot or 2 and you're invisable.


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)



Realtor said:


> bbarton13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)
> 
> 
> 
> Most people use there heads and try to make themselves as visiable as possiable with flags and/or brightly colored kayaks. Most know that if its really rough and there is alot of boat traffic not to cross the pass. But there are idiots everywhere no matter what they are in a boat or in kayak. We have just as much right to go 3 miles out as anyone in a boat. Yea i know i take more risk of going out in kayak that far but we also catch more fish in our yaks most of the time. Just think of how many sails,bft, mahi have been caught in kayaks within 3 miles from the beach in yaks. Thats why most of us go off of navarre beach cuz it is in between both pass which means most boaters dont want to travel that far to fish. Less boats, less danger and less pressure= more fish for us!!!! All im asking is just slow down and pay attention cuz we our out there and we arent going anywhere! Also if you see us in the gulf and we are paddling dont get close to us to check us out please most of the time we are trolling and it pisses us off just like it would if a boat did that to you while u were fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, this is your point? "you’re not going anywhere"? Did I miss someone saying you don't belong or something like that?
> 
> Sure, you have the "right" to go out three plus miles, You also have the "right" to be stupid and die.
> 
> why are you doing the old worn out thing of "us vs. them"?
> 
> More power to you if you want to go out there, go for it. what would happen if you were out there in a yak, cut yourself and realize "oh shit" I have to paddle 3 miles to the beach. My point is, and is only it’s not very SAFE to go out that far in a yak. nothing more, nothing less, so don’t try and start a pissin match. Common sense will prevail every time. It’s only a “matter of time”
> 
> The title of the thread is “*Dangers of offshore kayak fishing?”*
Click to expand...

Ur funny. If i cut my self 3 miles out i would do the same thing you would do if you were 30 miles out and cut ur self lol if i was able i would paddle in and if i wasn't i would call for help. There is no us vs them. Its simple. You ask us to make ourselves more visible and all we ask is for you guys to slow down and pay more attention. Simple as that. Lots of things can happen while on the yak, just like lots of things can happen on a boat 30miles out! But to ask us to please not go out 1 to 2 or even 3 miles out thats not gonna happen.


----------



## JD7.62

This is too funny. As Brandon said, I can be back o. the beach, loaded up and at my house from three miles out before you can be in the pass thirty miles out.

Also, if a boat hits me and I'm maimed or killed, you will probably be arrested for negligent homicide and my family will be awarded a large amount in damages, flag or no flag. 

Honestly though, its not the sport fishers I'm worried about. It's the big go fast boats running 50mph down the beach with their bow pointed straight up that I am worried about.

I fish any where from two to four miles from the beach in anything from flat seas to big six foot slow rollers. It's my responsibility to take the required steps by law to be safe. It's the boaters responsibilities to not run me over.


----------



## Realtor

Okay, good for you.......


----------



## JD7.62

Realtor said:


> Okay, good for you.......


It will be good for me and all of the other yakers if boaters come to realize that not only will we always be out there, but our numbers are growing and we will have even larger presence in the gulf. It's that simple, your rights do not trump ours and ours don't trump yours.

Maybe I need to find a "watch for kayaks" bumper sticker.


----------



## ctgalloway21

my original post was more about the currents and not getting back in.


----------



## Realtor

omg, I am so sorry I got involved in this thead. good luck fishing and go get 'em how did this come to a "Rights" issue?


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)



ctgalloway21 said:


> my original post was more about the currents and not getting back in.


Sorry sometimes the current and wind can very strong and if ur in a PADDLE kayak and ur not in great shape it can push down the beach but its not likely it will push you farther out unless the wind kicks up to 20 plus mph. Watch the weather and radar. Tight lines


----------



## oxbeast1210

Im taking the advice and getting me a flag!
Being a kayaker an a boater I understand it from both point of views . Kayaks are a lot more capable then most people think . I hear it everyday "you were how far fishing in what!" WHen in all honestly in the rougher water I feel more comfortable in my kayak then I did In my boats granted my biggest one was only 22 ft. 

Im going to look out for myself and make it easier for people to see me . This thread started out pretty good but now is about as useful as the pier vs boat/kayaker threads

ctgalloway21 your lists looks pretty good 

I believe that leaving a float plan is very important like someone stated earlier .

Know the capabilities of your kayak and your body, its easy to go out when the wind is helping you but getting back in can be hell. 

Be safe out there!


----------



## oxbeast1210

ctgalloway21 said:


> my original post was more about the currents and not getting back in.



If you get caught in a strong current or wind start heading towards land even if it isnt where you launched . If you try to fight it just to get back to where you launched you risk tiring out and not being able to paddle at all. Its better to get to land and call for a ride then call for help as you float away.


----------



## JD7.62

Realtor said:


> This CRACKS ME UP! Really, come on fellas, go ride your Yak down the middle of I-10. Do you not think it is “wise” to prepare yourself to be seen in the middle of the Pass? Come on, it’s a shipping channel, NOT a Kayak zone…….. Please, use your heads, make yourself visible….
> 
> Stop passing the buck, with all the “slow down” crap, “It’s like riding a motorcycle” crap, take your personal safety as YOUR responsibility make yourself as VISIABLE as possible and use your friggin heads. *DON’T be 1-2-3 or more miles out in the GULF! Please.*
> 
> Radar will NOT pick you up mixed in with sea clutter...... Good luck if you need a ride back in, wave me down.


That, sir, is when it became a rights issue.


----------



## Realtor

go for it, it’s your right to go, so go! my last post, again, I wish I had not gotten involved, but I still don't think it’s the best practice to be out that far, That’s my opinion, nothing more, nothing less. besides there JD7.62, I did say please..... if that infringing on your rights, so be it....... I’m out.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Man if I knew Kayak fishing was so dangerous I may never have tried it.....what do you guys think it's like 50/50 if we make it back in when we go out.....


----------



## pompanopete

My 2 cents are .... practice launching and beaching without any gear...


----------



## JD7.62

Realtor said:


> go for it, it’s your right to go, so go! my last post, again, I wish I had not gotten involved, but I still don't think it’s the best practice to be out that far, That’s my opinion, nothing more, nothing less. besides there JD7.62, I did say please..... if that infringing on your rights, so be it....... I’m out.


Your opinion is valid as long as you arent actively trying to prevent us from going out Ive got not issue.

If you'd ever like to try it, I have a couple extra Hobies and would love to take you out. I enjoy fishing with fisherman better then my self. Im warning you though, when you pull up those dolphin or tuna or hook into a sail or tangle with some sow snappers all for the price of a couple bottles of water and a bag of ice, you may be hooked.


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)



JD7.62 said:


> Realtor said:
> 
> 
> 
> go for it, it’s your right to go, so go! my last post, again, I wish I had not gotten involved, but I still don't think it’s the best practice to be out that far, That’s my opinion, nothing more, nothing less. besides there JD7.62, I did say please..... if that infringing on your rights, so be it....... I’m out.
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion is valid as long as you arent actively trying to prevent us from going out Ive got not issue.
> 
> If you'd ever like to try it, I have a couple extra Hobies and would love to take you out. I enjoy fishing with fisherman better then my self. Im warning you though, when you pull up those dolphin or tuna or hook into a sail or tangle with some sow snappers all for the price of a couple bottles of water and a bag of ice, you may be hooked.
Click to expand...

Hooked for life!


----------



## AndyS

[/URL]


----------



## bigrick

Kayakers suck, boating 2012


----------



## Realtor

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)
> 
> 
> 
> Hooked for life!


 
I don't know, I have not been on a bicycle in YEARS, I sorta like turning the key and heading home.....:boxing: when I am ready.....:thumbup:


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)



Realtor said:


> bbarton13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hooked for life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don\\\'t know, I have not been on a bicycle in YEARS, I sorta like turning the key and heading home.....:boxing: when I am ready.....:thumbup:
Click to expand...

I feel like that sometimes when im not catching fish but thats rare. I also like getting towed around by a big fish or just being on the water with no other noise but the water. Ive been on a boat and have had stuff go wrong. On a kayak there really is nothing that will break down, theres no gas needed and you can just load up in ur trick and go. no waiting on friends, no cleaning for hpurs afterwards.On a kayak its just you and the ocean, no better feeling. Like jd said anytime you wanna try we will take you out!


----------



## islandmanmitch

Realtor said:


> I don't know, I have not been on a bicycle in YEARS, I sorta like turning the key and heading home..... when I am ready.....


 And when you turn the key and nothing happens?


----------



## COALTRAIN

pompanopete said:


> My 2 cents are .... practice launching and beaching without any gear...


Agreed my friend.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Forum Runner


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Nothing more dangerous than a case of the sh1ts 3 miles offshore!
One more reason it pays to have a hobie! Simple remove mirage drive and start feeding the remoras lol.
I always carry paper now so if you see me turned around in my kayak you might wanna keep your distance lol.


----------



## Snagged Line

Caddy Yakker said:


> Nothing more dangerous than a case of the sh1ts 3 miles offshore!
> One more reason it pays to have a hobie! Simple remove mirage drive and start feeding the remoras lol.
> I always carry paper now so if you see me turned around in my kayak you might wanna keep your distance lol.


 


That was a mental image that I could have done without...................LOL


----------



## Yakavelli

Caddy Yakker said:


> Nothing more dangerous than a case of the sh1ts 3 miles offshore!
> One more reason it pays to have a hobie! Simple remove mirage drive and start feeding the remoras lol.
> I always carry paper now so if you see me turned around in my kayak you might wanna keep your distance lol.


I hope you don't eat much fiber lol! What about a length of garden hose with a bulge pump on the other end, you can go like an astronaut lol.


----------



## northportcjm

Normally the intelligence and awareness of a boater/kayaker is the most important thing. Where i fish in freshwater i worry more about the guy on the bass boat at 70 mph than I do the tug boat captain pushing 8 barges when I'm on my kayak. 

I've fished in SE Alaska and other saltwater places from a kayak and that is a whole different experience than the GOM. Conditions/weather more of a concern than boats. I think the generally calm conditions and warm water make the kayak/boat problem more frequent here. Fished a few times around the Destin and Pensacola areas and the speed and number of the boats and recreational traffic is unbelievable . I think I will stick to Ft Morgan and Mobile Bay. The work boats and crew boats are bigger but they are way more predictable.


----------



## Yakavelli

bigrick said:


> Kayakers suck, boating 2012


LMFAO! Don't listen to him, boaters are running a dirty campaign. Who are you gonna vote for? The evil boaters, who make a living destroying the lives of millions of helpless little red snapper? They've nearly fished them into extinction! Who deliberately use kayakers, sea turtles and manatees to scrape the barnicles off their fat-ass hulls? Or are you gonna vote for the kind, quiet, nature-loving, planet-saving, big balls-havin, enviro-friendly kayakers? The choice is simple, fellow Americans, vote yak in 2012...let's make a change.


----------



## knot @ Work

You can get a lighted pole for your YAK 

Google vis a pole

Seing a kayak is like seeing a motorcycle driving. Sometimes hard to see.


----------



## LITECATCH

That north wind can be a pain in the butt! I have brought in many people on rafts, kayaks, inner tubes and swimmers through the years cobia fishing. The Portafino area seems to be the most concentrated in water "rescues" maybe there are more tourist there. Good luck out there guys! Please get a flag if you have a dark colored kayak.
ps i have paddle boards, but have not started fishing off of them YET!


----------

